

FCC Chairman speaks out against AT&T/T-mobile merger - ErikRogneby
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30686_3-57329828-266/fcc-chairman-comes-out-against-at-ts-t-mobile-buy/

======
byoung2
I fail to see how a merger such as this will create jobs. Wouldn't a merger
give the companies an opportunity to reduce redundancy? For example, there are
many T-Moblie retail locations within a mile or so of an AT&T location. There
is an opportunity for consolidation there. Additionally, they could
consolidate customer service and billing operations and reduce redundant
positions there as well. Where would they be adding jobs to make up for those
losses?

